# "On July 18, the Tour hits "XXL mode" according to the report, with two ascents of



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

*"On July 18, the Tour hits "XXL mode" according to the report, with two ascents of*

L'Alpe d'Huez"

...and the Ventoux is in again as well. 

Report: Ventoux And Two Ascents Of L'Alpe D'Huez For 2013 Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com

If ever you've had a Tour visit on your bucket list, this would be the year to do it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> L'Alpe d'Huez"
> 
> ...and the Ventoux is in again as well.
> 
> ...



'13 TDF will be interesting for sure.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

**double post **


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

YES !! it will be a great year !! 

I can already pick Contador !!!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, they have a lot to make up for after this year's Tour of Sleep...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Having ridden L'Alpe d'Huez last year, all I can say is Holy Shite! My time was 1:15 to the top which isn't amazing, but I did beat Sheryl Crow. I can't even imagine having to do it again an hour later. Unbelievable chance for the spectators though getting to see them twice up the climb on the same day. What a party!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

spookyload said:


> Having ridden L'Alpe d'Huez last year, all I can say is Holy Shite! My time was 1:15 to the top which isn't amazing, but I did beat Sheryl Crow. I can't even imagine having to do it again an hour later. Unbelievable chance for the spectators though getting to see them twice up the climb on the same day. What a party!



Don't the pro's do it in, like, 40 min.?


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I climbed the Alpe this year as well. I stay up on the Alpe so if they do climb it twice it should be a blast! Dutch corner is the BOMB!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Don't the pro's do it in, like, 40 min.?


Pantani rode it in 37 minutes. Fastest ever. Lemond is 38th fastest at 48 minutes. What a huge difference. As for us mortals...an hour to 1'20" seems a normal range.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Shame they're going to pave the back way up to L'Alpe d'Huez. THere's enough pavement in the Alps already. Make 'em ride the dirt like the real men do in the Giro.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

american psycho said:


> Shame they're going to pave the back way up to L'Alpe d'Huez. THere's enough pavement in the Alps already. Make 'em ride the dirt like the real men do in the Giro.


looks to me there's already old tarmac there.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wadl said:


> YES !! it will be a great year !!
> 
> I can already pick Contador !!!


+1 Yes indeed - will be great to see if Froome and Andy can keep with him up these climbs - a battle royal would be fun to watch. 

It's early days, but I'm leaning towards Conti for overall, Froome in Second and somebodyelse than Andy in third. (Wiggo not even on the radar - unless Froome can magically pull him up those Cols)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

american psycho said:


> Shame they're going to pave the back way up to L'Alpe d'Huez. THere's enough pavement in the Alps already. Make 'em ride the dirt like the real men do in the Giro.


Sure, I'm all about gratuitous torture, they're pros after all. But, it's a descent. Even the Giro, AFAIK, only uses dirt on the uphill parts.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Any word on time bonuses yet? Those will/would make it even more compelling viewing.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Well that makes the decision over whether to go next year easy - holiday request in tomorrow I suspect


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh Dam, now I have to figure out how I can tell my wife I can't do a vacation next year cause I will be in France. I wonder how that will go over.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Interested in what the official route announcement reveals, not only in terms of time-bonuses but also in terms of Time Trials...


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd love to have those time bonuses back. Does anybody really want to see the top riders just content to sit at the back of the group on mountain stages?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i cant wait to see the grimace on voecklers face!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

taking change jar the bank...

this would be THE year to see it. especially if contador races.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

weltyed said:


> i cant wait to see the grimace on voecklers face!


I thought he was going to retire after this year? At least that was the rumor that I heard.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> L'Alpe d'Huez"
> 
> ...and the Ventoux is in again as well.
> 
> If ever you've had a Tour visit on your bucket list, this would be the year to do it.


I love Ventoux, nothing like a bike race that looks like it's taking place on the moon!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Was planning on doing the Etape next year. Maybe they will just have a short version finishing on top of the L'Alpe d'Huez the first time round? Damn if I was going to go down and come up again.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Been up Sarenne and AdH a coupla times. Once the riders get to the normal finish line they have a few more k of climbing to get to descent of Sarenne. The road down is paved already, just not paved very well at the top 

Anyway, lots of years spent as a guide and riding in the area, if you want to do some trip planning send me a DM.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Holy Molly!!!


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Fwiw, I don't see L'Alpe d'Huez (x2) and especially Ventoux as being all that difficult as far as the course goes for the top gc pros. Both are tempo climbs that almost never exceed 10% gradient. Pretty well suited for Wiggins as compared to almost any climbing day at the Giro or Vuelta. Especially if those are the tough days in the next TDF I think it would be a mistake by Brailsford and Sutton to have him ride the Giro instead. Wiggins can again ride by his power meter up those climbs and at the very least not lose much time. Esp, since lately they've quit time bonuses he'll be in a good position.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

AdamM said:


> Fwiw, I don't see L'Alpe d'Huez (x2) and especially Ventoux as being all that difficult as far as the course goes for the top gc pros. Both are tempo climbs that almost never exceed 10% gradient. Pretty well suited for Wiggins as compared to almost any climbing day at the Giro or Vuelta. Especially if those are the tough days in the next TDF I think it would be a mistake by Brailsford and Sutton to have him ride the Giro instead. Wiggins can again ride by his power meter up those climbs and at the very least not lose much time. Esp, since lately they've quit time bonuses he'll be in a good position.


I don't know. AdH has beena pretty decisive climb in the past. Didn't Pantani rock the peloton there? A true climber can really hammer that climb. Especiall a second time up it in a day. If they go down and right back up, it will twice in an hour. The base of the descent isn't that far from the base of the climb. Get someone like Nibali who can attack the descent down the first time and still attack the climb and it could be a long day for Wiggins the second time up. Poor Andy Schleck will have to be off the front the first time because you know he is going to lose time going down in between. I will say it is going to be an amazing race for spectators. Watching them ride up once was awesome last year. I would loved to have seen them come up a second time. It would have made the 8k hike up even more worth it.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

AdamM said:


> Fwiw, I don't see L'Alpe d'Huez (x2) and especially Ventoux as being all that difficult as far as the course goes for the top gc pros. Both are tempo climbs that almost never exceed 10% gradient. Pretty well suited for Wiggins as compared to almost any climbing day at the Giro or Vuelta. Especially if those are the tough days in the next TDF I think it would be a mistake by Brailsford and Sutton to have him ride the Giro instead. Wiggins can again ride by his power meter up those climbs and at the very least not lose much time. Esp, since lately they've quit time bonuses he'll be in a good position.


The Alp is pretty steep on the turns from what I've read and since there are 21 of them it is taxing in it's own way. And, sure, some can just diesel up Ventoux, but it's a long climb where some can punch it at the end and get some time (not lots of time like a steeper climb). It's all going to depend on what the competition is, as far as likely outcomes go.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

AdamM said:


> Fwiw, I don't see L'Alpe d'Huez (x2) and especially Ventoux as being all that difficult as far as the course goes for the top gc pros. Both are tempo climbs that almost never exceed 10% gradient. Pretty well suited for Wiggins as compared to almost any climbing day at the Giro or Vuelta. Especially if those are the tough days in the next TDF I think it would be a mistake by Brailsford and Sutton to have him ride the Giro instead. Wiggins can again ride by his power meter up those climbs and at the very least not lose much time. Esp, since lately they've quit time bonuses he'll be in a good position.


Ventoux is tough and the wild card is the weather. In 2000 horrible swirling winds and cold. The day before they weren't sure they would be able to go the top. 

2002, ridiculous heat, black top was stuck to my shoes. 2009 again hot, with wildfires in the vicinity. 

I can't recall how many times I've been up (at least 6) but the weather is ALWAYS a factor, when its windy it's hard for cars to stay on the road, when it's not heat can be stifling. No shade for 6 k past Chalet Reynard. From 7k through the forest to 16k at Chalet Reynard it just grinds you, long soul crushing stretches, the air doesn't move, then you pop out and get more heat, or ridiculous wind. 

profile of the Mont Ventoux

AdH is easier for sure but the first 3 ramps/virages/turns are killers as the group hits them and the Sheet hits the fan, from there people can recover and tempo to limit losses, but the 2nd time they hit that first ramp the legs will be softer for sure. The first few k of the descent even if its repaved is still tricky/technical. The first ascent will also be 16 k as the regular finish line isn't the top, it's well short. 

profile of the Alpe d'Huez


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ The master speaks. Thanks


----------

